# guppies and swordtails



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a female, lyre-tail pineapple swordtail and a male feeder guppy in my 20 gallon. I have noticed altely, one of my male guppies, who is a little under half an inch long, is constantly chasing my swordtail, who is about 3.5-4 inches long. I know that there is no chance for a hybrid, right? but still, it is funny seeing this leetle fish chasing another fish 36 times his size...lol 

p.s. yes...it is for reproduction porpuses...rofl

edit: the same swordtail, that i have had for 3 months, has yet to give birth. you can see her gravid spot clearly and she is very plump but has never had fry. and yes...there is a male in the tank


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

male guppies being what they are will try to mate with anything that has fins!;-) including black skirt tetras.
Sometimes females decide to hang onto the fry for one reason or another. I have no idea why. It is also said that they can keep breeding on one mating. That is true. One of my females went barren for 5 months after her mate died then decided to have another batch. I know they store sperm but i did not realize they could store it for so long- 5 months.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

i have black skirt tetras and i've never seen that...thank god...lol I have had the guppies for 2 months and this is the first time i've ever seen him try it.


----------

